# The sims triple deluxe will not install:(



## Sparx2161 (Aug 30, 2012)

I was thinking what to do the over day and I found my sims triple deluxe I tried to install it the way the manual said and when I clicked play it has speech that says 
"IT has come to our attention that you have tried to install another expansion pack after the sims triple deluxe" ect.
Witch the manual said it will do but at the end it says would you like to uninstall the sims deluxe edition and I click no nothing else happens. So I click play on the game launcher again but the same thing happens.

If you have any ideas please reply.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Can you please take a screenshot of the installer when that message comes and post it here?


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello,

Could you uninstall all of the sims and install the sims original only.

since you are using windows 7 i advise you to try compatibillity mode.

Right click on the sims.exe click on properties and you should see a compatibillity tab.

set it to windows xp, click on apply and ok then try to run it.

This is just a way to see if it will actually run.

If it does run, then install an exspansion pack and do exactly the same, then test it after an install, then install the next and so forth.

After that post up your results here, 

Regards,
Sysesc


----------

